# Stanley's New Thread



## stanleysmommy (Aug 7, 2005)

Hello everyone! 

I decided to make Stanley a new thread. This is where I will putstories, his pictures, and an almost daily random thought of the day. 


Stanley chillin'







Look at the sleepy boy 






He enjoys this box very much





Hope you enjoy! I will put more pictures later. (Sorry they're a bit big)


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 7, 2005)

Just for you Carolyn! Had to put it on the new thread.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 7, 2005)

Ok I love him. NOW can I have him. If so I will wave your 49.95


----------



## ariel (Aug 7, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> Just for you Carolyn! Had to put it on the new thread.


 I so love this picture,,, and I hope Stanley doens't wear thattiger thingy behind him! Gawsh now that would be scary LOL


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 7, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*


> Ok I love him. NOW can I have him. If soI will wave your 49.95


pwetty pwetty pwease


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 7, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*


> *SweetPeasDaddy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ok Ilove him. NOW can I have him. If so I will waveyour 49.95
> ...


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 7, 2005)

For today my random thought of the day is:


Where did cheese get its name?


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 7, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> For today my random thought of the day is:
> 
> 
> Where did cheese get its name?


I know!! I know!!!



The person that gave it??

Was I right??


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 7, 2005)

ha,

Stanley is really cute. I just love his colouring and his wittle mouth is too adoreable. :love:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 7, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> For today my random thought of the day is:
> 
> 
> Where did cheese get its name?


I get it, its a trick question. The answer is Wisconsin. Of course its only a guess


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 7, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*


> *stanleysmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Fortoday my random thought of the day is:
> ...


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 7, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> ha,
> 
> Stanley is really cute. I just love his colouring and his wittle mouth is too adoreable. :love:
> 
> ...


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 7, 2005)

What a goregous babe. Another nose in need of a kissing. So beautiful!! :inlove:

Vickie


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 7, 2005)

That is a completely unresistablebunny. he looks so much like Jen's Abby, who used to be ourAbby, till she bunnynapped her.:X


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. But my bunny's cuter.  HAHA


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 7, 2005)

:growl::nonono::X


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 8, 2005)

You're just jealous.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 8, 2005)

my wife said it all. hmmmph


----------



## irishmist (Aug 8, 2005)

What a face.. if he had cheeks I'd squeeze them!

Susan


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 8, 2005)

*irishmist wrote: *


> What a face.. if he had cheeks I'd squeeze them!
> 
> Susan


isnt he cute???


----------



## PepperGrl (Aug 8, 2005)

what kind of lop is Stanley? He is adorable!

~ Jamie


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 8, 2005)

*PepperGrl wrote: *


> what kind of lop is Stanley? He is adorable!
> 
> ~ Jamie
> 
> ...


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 8, 2005)

*irishmist wrote: *


> What a face.. if he had cheeks I'd squeeze them!
> 
> Susan
> 
> ...


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 8, 2005)

PepperGrl, I think Pepper and Stanley babies would be very cute too!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello!

I may not be on for a day or so more since our internet is out at the house.

But here is my thought of the day:

Why is turkey meat called turkey,
yet pig is called bacon and ham andsuch?


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow I feel to have missed so much being gone.Our internet's still not working that great. It's on right now for whoknows how long.

Hope to be fully back soon! :?


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Okay I've been checking Stanley's ears for a while and I keep forgetting to ask:
Are bunnies supposed to have earwax? Are they like us and need it to keep things out?

I was just wondering, I don't want him to have something he's not supposed to. :?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 21, 2005)

It says in my rabbit book to ask your vet for asolution to wipe the ears clean but it says that you shouldn'troutinely remove the wax as it hasa protective purpose.



Stanley is so cute! My mum doesn't like lops, she thinks they lookweird, i have to show her Stanley. How can she not think lops areadorable after seeing him?:inlove:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 21, 2005)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> It says in my rabbit book to ask your vet for a solution towipe the ears clean but it says that you shouldn't routinely remove thewax as it hasa protective purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flopsy (Aug 21, 2005)

[align=center]I love Stanley! His markings are so beautiful. More pictures please!
[/align] [align=center]:happybunny:
[align=left]-Ashley, Flopsy, &amp; Fluffy
[/align] [/align]


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Flopsy! 

I really haven't been taking pictures lately and I do need to get on that. I'll try to take some today.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 21, 2005)

Okay the camera is charging right now! 

I don't think I can upload any pictures that I take right now becausethe computer I do that on is messed up so I don't know when I'll getany new ones on here. :?


----------



## Flopsy (Aug 21, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> Okay the camera is charging right now! "
> 
> Yay!
> 
> ...



-Ashley, Flopsy, &amp; Fluffy


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 21, 2005)

Me too. I think they're coming tomorrow though. :?

Or they might not come for weeks, I have no idea.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 21, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote:*


> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It saysin my rabbit book to ask your vet for a solution to wipe the ears cleanbut it says that you shouldn't routinely remove the wax as ithasa protective purpose.
> ...


I know! I was showing her pictures of really cute lopsbut she thinks that rabbits ears should stand up, i don't know how cananybody look at a cute lop like stanley and saythat?onder::hug:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks! I love lops but I like uppy eared bunny's too. 

I also have a problem. Stanley's nails are too long and because I don'thave a vet yet I can't take him there to get them clipped. I also thinkthat doing a bunny burrito would just plain freak him out and I don'twant him to hurt himself. 

Any suggestions from anyone? :?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 21, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> Stanley's nails are too long .....Any suggestions from anyone? :?


If the vet is not available, try the petshops. Some charge a $10 membership fee thatincludes unlimited nail trims for 1 year.

Another suggestion, if you know any friends that have pets(not just rabbits), they might be able to helpyou. I am babysitting a friends rabbit right nowand she is getting her nails clipped by me......nocharge. 

Rainbows!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 21, 2005)

I think he'd let me do it with him just sittingon the ground but I'd have to get his paws lifted up enough plus Idon't want to cut the quick. 

None of my friends would know what to do either. And I don't think I'd much trust my pet store doing it...:?


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 21, 2005)

a bunny burrito would probably be your best bet ..........are you able to cradle Stanley like a baby??

if so ... place a dish towel draped over your arm (the same one he willbe laying back on) and the securely wrap him up from each side....hewont be able to sqiggle away cuz you should be able to securely havehim in your arms...and then you remove one paw at a time.....i usuallylay freddy across my lap with his head under my tricep so that if hedoes freak out hes not writhing all over .. it still allows me control.

if stanley does not let you cradle him, while he is standing on hisfeet drape the towel over his back and kinda swipe him up whilesecuring him in the towel............you shouldnt have to worry aboutfreaking out if he is snugly wrapped up in there ......



Good Luck!!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 22, 2005)

Ohhh no he does not let me hold him at all!Usually if you just put your hands on both sides of him, he freaks outcause he thinks you're going to pick him up.

The problem with wrapping him is he's a fighter and will still keepstruggling even if he's in there. I can see if my mom will help me trythat though. Would it hurt to try to hold him still if he's strugglingwith it?


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 23, 2005)

as long as you have him securely in that towelyou should not have a problem...squeeze a lil on him if you have to(obviously not smushing him tho ) ... i think once he feels secure inthe towel that nothing bad is going to happen he will calm down... youcan also give him a crasin or two in between feet. Freddy knows nowthat if he doesnt behave that means no extra crasins for him. Briberyis a very strong tool


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey we know plenty about bribery! 



Okay so I should like to say:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY PAPPY!!

He will be (40) tomorrow!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 30, 2005)

I have good news! My birthday was yesterday (29)and I got a present I never thought I'd get. A puppy!!  I got apuppy!! I don't have pictures yet but the computer's fixed so when I doI can put them on here!

She's a black yorkie poo, small and very sweet but mischevious too.She's either playing or asleep. She's around 2 or 3 pounds right now Ithink and she'll get to be about 5 and she'll be a travelling dog,because we go to soccer tournaments A LOT out of town.

So I just thought I'd share. Hope to have pictures soon! Oh and hername is Izzy! (Sorry Lissa I stole your name but she looks like Iszydoes when she's shaved and that's what made me think of it).


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 30, 2005)

oooo!! yaaay!! puppies are SO cute!! Congrats!!

oh yes...and HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 31, 2005)

Happy birthday and congratualtions on the new puppy!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Sep 5, 2005)

Thank you! 


She's so crazy, but very smart, though you couldn't tell by herbehavior. She'll be asleep for awhile then when she's awake,she is awake!  She tears around the house growling at things; she's agoofball.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 5, 2005)

Lol, my friends dog is like that, once she's awake she wont stop moving. :run:She sounds very cute


----------



## stanleysmommy (Sep 5, 2005)

That's her alright!  It's hard to takepictures of her because she's always moving plus her being black, butI'll try to get some on here!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 5, 2005)

Yay!!:bunnydance::elephant:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Sep 5, 2005)

I've already got one of her sleeping, but shedoes like to play outside so I might be able to get some then too.Right now she's really hyper and when she bites my fingers when she'slike that it really hurts! :shock:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 5, 2005)

Aww, how come puppies always seem to think of fingers as chew toys??


----------



## stanleysmommy (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't know but I sure wish they wouldn't!

My arm burns right now from her attacking me.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 5, 2005)

Lol.:laugh:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Oct 2, 2005)

Sorry I haven't posted pictures in a while. It'sbeen busy with school and soccer lately and on weekends I try to doabsolutely nothing. 

Stanley is fine. Being lazy and enjoying himself as usual. He seems tobe easier with us as he used to flip out if we touched his sidesthinking he would be picked up, but now I can do whatever I want withhim. He's been a good boy lately.

Izzy is getting better too. She can bite pretty hard when playing, but she's so sweet other than that.

Zoom is making me sad because he's so old and sickly it seems as ifhe's just barely hanging on to life.  Sometimes he flips over on hisback and I have to push him over because he can't get up by himself.But Vroom is okay. He's pretty fat and a sweet boy though I can't holdhim.

I will try to get more pictures up sometime soon.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 3, 2005)

Yay pictures!:bunnydance:Nice to hear from all the buns! Now how about pictures of that puppy......


----------



## stanleysmommy (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm gonna try but who knows when? 

Oh and Stanley's been eating an awful amount of hay, more than usualand I have been wondering if he's growing or just eating because it'sthere?


----------



## bluebird (Oct 4, 2005)

cute pictures,i think he looks more like a minlop.bluebird


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 4, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


>


:inlove:

Can I honestly say that this picture makes me melt everytimeI see this picture of Stanley? Hahaha. I just love Stanley. Just a cutelittle fella. More pictures please? I'm eager to see the rest. Hehehe.

K&amp;E (Katy&amp;Emmy)


----------



## stanleysmommy (Oct 12, 2005)

bluebird, now that I saw more pictures ofhollands I think he kind of does too. But he seems to have a hollandface and mini lop body. He did come from the petstore so he's possiblymixed. :?

Thanks Emmy! Glad you're back. I love thatpicture too. I would put more pictures but I have to get my mom to doit cause I do it wrong.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Oct 27, 2005)

Yay! I finally got more pictures! So here they are:

Cat Booger in a regal pose, the 'don't hate me because I'm beautiful' face.  





 Stanley chewing the bars..again...how pitiful is he?





 And my puppy Izzy! (Izabella) I know weirdspelling but that's just me.  (She likes to sleep, but she's veryhyper too.)







More pictures to come I just have toupload them. Hope you enjoy these!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 27, 2005)

Aww, great photos. All you pets are so cute.


----------



## liv4pete (Oct 27, 2005)

aww, all three of your babies are adorable, but my heart melts for little stanley:inlove:! What a cutie pie he is!


----------



## doodle (Oct 27, 2005)

AW! Stanley is such a cutie! And so are Booger and Izzy.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks bunnys_rule, liv4pete and doodle! Stan is such a trouble bubble.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Nov 4, 2005)

A new picture of Stanley! I need to get more pictures taken. I'll probably do that over the weekend.







Another picture of Booger...sorry it's kind of big.






My Kitty....not soooo happy with the doggy...








But how can you be mad at this face?






And look! :colors: I got a bouncy thing!! Sorry I wanted to showeveryone cause I never had that before....and I got the dancy bunny!:bunnydance:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 5, 2005)

LMAO, i love your kitty's face, she looks so grumpy!:rofl:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Nov 5, 2005)

Yep yep that's my Kitty cat!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey, hey
Today is Stanley's day!
Oh yay
what a happy day!
Only two days away,
From Turkey dayyyyy!!

*Happy Birthday Stanley! :bunnydance: :colors:*


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 22, 2005)

[align=center]Happy Birthday Stanley!!![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sweet Stanley!! Please take birthday photos.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 22, 2005)

I :heart:Stanley.

Happy Birthday, buddy!!!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone from Stanley! 

I did take pictures of him and his cake and will post them soon! :colors:


----------



## doodle (Nov 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Stanley!! :balloons:

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## ariel (Nov 23, 2005)

Happy Birthday Stanley!!!!

:balloons:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 23, 2005)

arty:Yay more stanleypictures!



Happy birthday Stanley!!:bunnydance::elephant::dude:


----------



## JimD (Nov 23, 2005)

*:balloons:Hoppy Birthday Stanley:balloons:*

:groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::groupparty:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks to doodle, ariel, bunnysrule and jimD. Stanley appreciates it! 

I'm not at my house right now or I could put up pictures. Sorry it'staking so long, hope to get them up soon. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Feb 17, 2006)

Well I thought I'd update since I haven't in a really long time.....

I don't have any recent pics to put on here. thought I've taken some, because the Mac's been down a while so here's some from photobucket:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 17, 2006)

Oooh, a Stanley fix!!! Thanks so much! Stanley's such a cutie!! :inlove:



sas :heartsand pipp :bunnyheart


----------



## stanleysmommy (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks!

I might be able to upload them since so far the other computer's working.
I'll try to get that done.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## stanleysmommy (Feb 20, 2006)

I love this one he looks so sweet :sunshine:


----------



## naturestee (Feb 20, 2006)

Yay! I've missed Stanley! (And you too, Stanleysmommy!)

He looks like such an angel. Does he act that way too?


----------



## stanleysmommy (Feb 20, 2006)

Aww thanks! :hearts

Well of course Stanley's a perfect angel! Can't you tell? :rollseyes:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 21, 2006)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> Aww thanks! :hearts
> 
> Well of course Stanley's a perfect angel! Can't you tell? :rollseyes:


 LOL!! Yeah, well of course he is (and as adorable as ever) 

Jan


----------



## stanleysmommy (Feb 21, 2006)

I think we need a BIGGER eye rolling smiley with some of our bunnies! :wink:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 2, 2006)

Stanley's nesting! :scared:






I went in there earlier and his cheeks were full of cardboard.






He is so weird. Could it be the weather?


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 2, 2006)

I've been looking at Stan's nails and it seemslike the bottom of them has come off, and maybe a little bit of driedblood with it. 

Is there anything I should do? Would it mess them up when we clip his nails?


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 4, 2006)

:group Yay Stanleys still here yay. lol. Hope someone replies about the nail thing.


*edit- oh and we want more pics of one of my favorite buns on the board


----------



## naturestee (Jun 4, 2006)

Stanley's so cute with his nest!

His nail will be fine. It'll be a little shorter than theothers when they are trimmed back, but it won't bother him.Although if his nails are breaking it's probably best to get his nailstrimmed soon.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks!

I needed to make sure they weren't messed up or hurting him because of it.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh and by the way, He did pull some fur out when he was nesting for that bit of time....could we have been calling him the wrong thing for all this time?
What if he's a Saylor? (What I'd name a girl) :shock:


----------



## m.e. (Jun 14, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 14, 2006)

I've seen boys nest before but ya might want to get that checked out .

I love Stanley. He always reminds me of my Wesley. Is he a minilop?


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh my gah...I don't like the shocked face...it makes me nervous. 

Thanks Jordiwes. I think Stanley's a holland lop, but I don't know for sure. I love how cute yours are.


----------

